

Ask HN: Best books about nuclear energy/power plant design? - MikeCapone

I want to learn more about nuclear energy, nuclear power plants, the various designs, thorium, etc.<p>Any book recommendations for the nuclear noob? Thanks in advance.
======
berglund
Before you read any of the following, go study a good thermodynamics book.
Understand the carnot cycle.

Then: Tom Clancy's book "Submarine" for a clear understanding of current
reactor design, if simplified.

The thorium cycle is well documented in a fair amount of D.O.E. material which
is available on the web. It is older but accurate.

Wikipedia has some (mostly) accurate data about the thorium cycle.

Check the American Nuclear Society web site for available books. Their really
aren't that many to choose from.

All of this technology is well documented and pretty old. It is simply not
used.

